# Pronúncia do ditongo "ei"



## gracilianoramos

Ja que são vocês tão amáveis, eu queria perguntar uma grande cuestão para mim, ainda não sei se/si cabe neste forum.
Cá na Espanha a linguagem mais proxima ao português é o galego que tem por norma fazer muitos ditongos do tipo "ei", mas eles sempre pronunciam-no como em espanhol (soam as duas vogais). Entanto no português a coisa é diferente: Às vezes pronuncia-se como uma "e" longa (Ej: cabeleireiro, cinzeiro) e às vezes mais ou menos como "e"+"i" (Ej: queimado, feito).
¿Existe alguma regra para saber pronunciar este ditongo?


----------



## Vanda

Para você começar a se "divertir" aqui tem um site com a pronúncia de ditongos e tritongos, consoantes, vogais no pt/europeu e no brasileiro. Preste atenção que tem até um alto-falante onde você pode ouvir os sons. É só ir rolando a barra.


----------



## Outsider

Graciliano, a sua pergunta confunde-me um pouco. O "ei" pronuncia-se como o "ey" de "rey" e "ley"... Portanto, o "i" é uma semivogal; "ei" não se lê em hiato ("e-i").

"Cabeleireiro" pronuncia-se "ca-be-ley-rey-ro", mais ou menos.

Ajudei a esclarecê-lo?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Na verdade, Graciliano, algumas pessoas acabam pronunciando erroneamente, dizendo algo como ca-be-lê-rê-ro e cin-zê-ro. A pronúncia indicada pelo Outsider seria a considerada correta.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Boa tarde.

Não, não, Outsider. Eu ouvi claramente no Brasil "ca-be-lee-ree-ro". Aqui a confusão pode dever-se a que existem distintas pronúncias no português do Brasil e no português de Portugal. Lembro-me ainda de perguntar muitas vezes em Brasil por um "cin-zey-ro" por que eu sou fumante, e ninguém saber o que eu queria dizer. Depois de alguma explicação, então eles me compreender dizendo: Ah, um "cin-zee-ro"!. 
Ja vi a página que me recomendou Vanda (eu acredito muito nela) mas não me "diverteu" nada. Para mim, segue a confusão, mas tenho paciencia porque compreendo que uma lingua tão rica como o português da para estar toda a vida aprendendo.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Engraçado que não tenham conseguido te compreender... Talvez você estivesse pronunciando erroneamente, colocando tonicidade na sílaba incorreta.


----------



## Outsider

gracilianoramos said:


> Eu ouvi claramente no Brasil "ca-be-lee-ree-ro". Aqui a confusão pode dever-se a que existem distintas pronúncias no português do Brasil e no português de Portugal. Lembro-me ainda de perguntar muitas vezes em Brasil por um "cin-zey-ro" por que eu sou fumante, e ninguém saber o que eu queria dizer. Depois de alguma explicação, então eles me compreender dizendo: Ah, um "cin-zee-ro"!


É verdade, eu tinha-me esquecido de que no Brasil muitas pessoas pronunciam o "ei" como monotongo. Aliás, em Portugal também algumas o fazem. 

Mas assim até deve ser mais fácil, não? Fica mais parecido com o espanhol.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Querido Marcio:

Não acredito que o problema fora a tonicidade, mas, falando sinceramente, a causa do desentendimento falando do cinzeiro sim poria ser outro grande problema para o espanhol que quer falar português: O _problema das esses_, o seja, das "s","c","z","ch","j","ç", etc, etc… Vocês devem saber que a pronúncia espanhola é uma sorte de _tabla rasa_ e que faz de todas as esses uma só. É por isso, que a pronúncia de "cinzeiro" tem também o problema das esses, e quando as pessoas compreendiam o que eu queria dizer, também exageravam a pronúncia das esses.
Voltando ao ditongo "ei". Como pronunciaria você a palavra "besteira"? "bes-tey-ra" ou "bes-tê-ra"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

gracilianoramos said:


> Querido Marcio:
> 
> Não acredito que o problema fora a tonicidade, mas, falando sinceramente, a causa do desentendimento falando do cinzeiro sim poria ser outro grande problema para o espanhol que quer falar português: O _problema das esses_, o seja, das "s","c","z","ch","j","ç", etc, etc… Vocês devem saber que a pronúncia espanhola é uma sorte de _tabla rasa_ e que faz de todas as esses uma só. É por isso, que a pronúncia de "cinzeiro" tem também o problema das esses, e quando as pessoas compreendiam o que eu queria dizer, também exageravam a pronúncia das esses.
> Voltando ao ditongo "ei". Como pronunciaria você a palavra "besteira"? "bes-tey-ra" ou "bes-tê-ra"?


 
Sinceramente, eu falaria bes-tey-ra, mas não me soaria estranho ouvir alguém pronunciar bes-tê-ra coloquialmente.


----------



## Vanda

hi hi, minha idéia de diversão não o divertiu. Sou má!  

"bes-tey-ra" ou "bes-tê-ra", você ouvirá tanto bes- tey- ra quanto bes-tê-ra. Para ser honesta, muita gente vai mesmo pelo -êra como no espanhol. Acho que por uma questão de economia; sai mais rápido.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Querida Vanda:

Acredito que a pronúncia da famosa palavra não é questão de economia "como no espanhol". A verdadeira economia do espanhol é com a escrita. Se eu vejo escrito "besteira", eu digo "bes-tey-ra", mas se veria "bestera", eu diria "bes-te-ra". Essa é a simplicidade do castelão, a escrita sem rodeios. É isto uma virtude? Não sei, sob um ponto de vista racionalista poria ser, mas eu acho que a escrita portuguesa (e a pronúncia e a gramatica) está mais perto da real e verdadeira complexidade da vida.


----------



## Vanda

OOps, eu de modo algum estava me referindo ao espanhol, mas à mania do brasileiro de encurtar as coisas.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Aqui ha algo exquisito, porque não foi só Vanda a que disse "como no espanhol", também Outsider, que é de Portugal. E Marcio, do Rio, achou incorreta a pronúncia com "e" longa (Vanda disse "pronúncia coloquial"). Não sera que acham "espanhol" falar com a boca mais aberta? Essa poria ser a diferença entre "ey" e "ê" para pronunciar "ei".


----------



## olivinha

gracilianoramos said:


> O _problema das esses_, o seja, das "s","c","z","ch","j","ç", etc, etc… Vocês devem saber que a pronúncia espanhola é uma sorte de _tabla rasa_ e que faz de todas as esses uma só.


 
Mais ou menos, hein, gracilianoramos. Sabe o que me custou entender os "esses" do seu ex-ministro José Bono? E como pronunciam os andaluzes? Para mim ainda é difícil entendê-los.

Olivia
PS: Saludos desde Madrid. Adoro o seu país!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

gracilianoramos said:


> Aqui ha algo exquisito, porque não foi só Vanda a que disse "como no espanhol", também Outsider, que é de Portugal. E Marcio, do Rio, achou incorreta a pronúncia com "e" longa (Vanda disse "pronúncia coloquial"). Não sera que acham "espanhol" falar com a boca mais aberta? Essa poria ser a diferença entre "ey" e "ê" para pronunciar "ei".


 
Na verdade, eu disse que era "incorreta" levando em conta as regras dos mais puristas, mas , pensando bem, eu diria como a Vanda, que é uma "pronúncia coloquial". Não disse antes pois, dizendo que é coloquial, dá a entender que é um costume da maioria pronunciar de tal maneira em uma conversa informal, e não é.

Enfim, ficou meio confuso, mas acho que dá para entender.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Olivinha disse: _Sabe o que me custou entender os "esses" do seu ex-ministro José Bono? E como pronunciam os andaluzes? Para mim ainda é difícil entendê-los._

Sim, mesmo na Espanha ha diferenças locais. Os andaluces "aspiran" muitos esses. Mas, como Bono era muito enfatico, saia algo asim como "Ejpanha".. As pessoas riam muito com isso.

Foi prazer, olivinha.


----------



## JoãoF

gracilianoramos said:


> Ja que são vocês tão amáveis, eu queria perguntar uma grande cuestão para mim, ainda não sei se/si cabe neste forum.
> Cá na Espanha a linguagem mais proxima ao português é o galego que tem por norma fazer muitos ditongos do tipo "ei", mas eles sempre pronunciam-no como em espanhol (soam as duas vogais). Entanto no português a coisa é diferente: Às vezes pronuncia-se como uma "e" longa (Ej: cabeleireiro, cinzeiro) e às vezes mais ou menos como "e"+"i" (Ej: queimado, feito).
> ¿Existe alguma regra para saber pronunciar este ditongo?



No Brasil as probabilidades são:

*cá-bé-lê-rê-ru / cĩ-zê-ru*
cá-bé-léi-réi-ru / cĩ-zéi-ru
Mas em Portugal é diferentes, as probabilidades são:

*cā-bē-lăi-răi-ru  / cĩ-zăi-ru* 
cā-bē-léi-réi-ru /  cĩ-zéi-ru 
cā-bē-lé-ré-ru / cĩ-zé-ru
cā-bē-lê-rê-ru / cĩ-zê-ru
O que está a negrito é a forma mais usada de cada país.

O som "ă" português (pt) não corresponde a nenhum som existente no Brasil ou na Espanha, é um som de um "a" fraco, muito usado em Portugal nos ditongos "ei" pronuncia-se "ăi", e também em palavras como "cerveja" e "igreja" lê-se "cēr-văi-jā" e "i-grăi-jā" (a excepções na pronuncia de distrito para distrito, mas esta é a mais comum nas comunicações) - mesmo levando acento como a palavra papéis lê-se pā-pă-iş ou pā-păi-iş.

Para quem tem acesso a canais portugueses pode notar essa pronuncia nos telejornais.


----------



## Alentugano

JoãoF said:


> O que está a negrito é a forma mais usada de cada país.
> 
> O som "ă" português (pt) não corresponde a nenhum som existente no Brasil ou na Espanha, é um som de um "a" fraco, muito usado em Portugal nos ditongos "ei" pronuncia-se "ăi", e também em palavras como "cerveja" e "igreja" lê-se "cēr-văi-jā" e "i-grăi-jā" (a excepções na pronuncia de distrito para distrito, mas esta é a mais comum nas comunicações) - mesmo levando acento como a palavra papéis lê-se pā-pă-iş ou pā-păi-iş.
> 
> Para quem tem acesso a canais portugueses pode notar essa pronuncia nos telejornais.


Olá,
A pronúncia a que se refere não espelha a realidade da maior parte das regiões do país. É verdade que possa ser a mais veiculada pelos principais meios de comunicação nacionais - com destaque óbvio para as televisões - cujas sedes se situam invariavelmente em Lisboa.
Felizmente, Portugal não se limita - por enquanto - à área da Grande Lisboa.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Makumbera

Eu nunca ouvi na minha vida a pronúncia de "cabeleireiro" com o "E" aberto no Brasil, *nem* mesmo os NORDESTINOS que são famosíssimos por abrir as vogais átonas falam assim.


----------



## Outsider

Também devo dizer que achei estranha essa transcrição. Em Portugal, nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciar os "e"s de "cabeleireiro" abertos.

Em todo o caso, bem-vindo ao fórum, *JoãoF*. 

Talvez nos possa explicar quais foram as fontes em que se baseou.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

*cá-bé-lê-rê-ru / cĩ-zê-ru* - Assim eu até imagino que haja gente que fale, no Nordeste, por exemplo.


cá-bé-léi-réi-ru / cĩ-zéi-ru - Mas, dessa maneira, nunca ouvi. Até me esforçando para pronunciar de tal maneira não sai, rsrsrs.

P.S.: A não ser que o "é" que você indicou soe como no Espanhol.


----------



## Makumbera

Apesar de eu odiar o sotaque nordestino por ser EXTREMAMENTE ABERTO, por algum milagre eles não abrem nenhuma vogal da palavra "cabeleireiro".

Ou seja, lá também é "cábêlêrêru", Márcio.


----------



## JoãoF

Outsider said:


> Também devo dizer que achei estranha essa transcrição. Em Portugal, nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciar os "e"s de "cabeleireiro" abertos.
> 
> Em todo o caso, bem-vindo ao fórum, *JoãoF*.
> 
> Talvez nos possa explicar quais foram as fontes em que se baseou.



No Brasil as probabilidades são:

*cá-bé-lê-rê-ru / sĩ-zê-ru*
cá-bé-léi-réi-ru / sĩ-zéi-ru
Mas em Portugal é diferentes, as probabilidades são:

*cā-bē-lăi-răi-ru  / sĩ-zăi-ru* *-* Lisboa, Madeira ...*
*
cā-bē-léi-réi-ru / sĩ-zéi-ru *-* Norte do país ...

cā-bē-lé-ré-rē / sĩ-zé-rē *-* Açores (São Miguel e Sta Maria) ...

cā-bē-lê-rê-ru / sĩ-zê-ru *-* Alentejo ...
*Nota:* as ilhas de influência francesa dos Açores (São Miguel e Sta Maria), tem um sotaque afrancesado. E o acento no *"é"* que eu exemplifiquei não corresponde a nenhum som de Portugal continental (é o som de um "ê" aberto), existente apenas São Miguel e a Sta Maria. Vistos que os "Açores" foi colonizado por muitos franceses há sons que não correspondem ao português (Portugal continental e Madeira).


----------



## jazyk

> No Brasil as probabilidades são:
> 
> *cá-bé-lê-rê-ru / sĩ-zê-ru*
> cá-bé-léi-réi-ru / sĩ-zéi-ru


Isto não pode estar certo.


----------



## Makumbera

*cá-bê-lê-rê-ru / sĩ-zê-ru*
No Brasil a majoritária é essa, eu nunca vi na minha vida um "e" aberto nessa palavra, até no nordeste o primeiro "e" é fechado. E olha que eles abrem a maioria das vogais átonas em outras palavras.


----------



## JoãoF

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> A pronúncia a que se refere não espelha a realidade da maior parte das regiões do país. É verdade que possa ser a mais veiculada pelos principais meios de comunicação nacionais - com destaque óbvio para as televisões - cujas sedes se situam invariavelmente em Lisboa.
> Felizmente, Portugal não se limita - por enquanto - à área da Grande Lisboa.
> Cumprimentos



Mas, as pessoas cada vez mais estão ado(p)tando por um português (pt) uniforme preferem ado(p)tar a forma *cā-bē-lăi-răi-ru  / sĩ-zăi-ru* para usarem diariamente, não eliminando o sotaque da região.


----------



## Makumbera

Aí acontece o contrário do Brasil, então.

Aqui ninguém muda a pronúncia por causa da TV ou para se enquadrar como o padrão. A prova disso é que muitos nordestinos são "zoados" aqui no sudeste-sul por não se adequarem à nossa pronúncia mais prestigiada.


----------



## jazyk

> *cá-bê-lê-rê-ru / sĩ-zê-ru*
> No Brasil a majoritária é essa, eu nunca vi na minha vida um "e" aberto nessa palavra, até no nordeste o primeiro "e" é fechado. E olha que eles abrem a maioria das vogais átonas em outras palavras.


Isto parece-me razoável.


----------



## Alentugano

JoãoF said:


> Mas, as pessoas cada vez mais estão ado(p)tando por um português (pt) uniforme preferem ado(p)tar a forma *cā-bē-lăi-răi-ru  / sĩ-zăi-ru* para usarem diariamente, eliminando assim muito partes da pronuncia local, sendo essa a única forma usada por alguns dicionários referentes a pronuncia em Portugal.



Olá JoãoF,
não é essa a minha percepção. A pronúncia local ainda é importante e expressiva no nosso país. 
Não vejo qual a vantagem de se adoptar a pronúncia da região de Lisboa. Até porque esta pronúncia, devido a suas características específicas, está longe de poder ser considerada "neutra" ou "padrão".
Aliás, essa ideia de que se deve falar de uma certa maneira ou com um certo sotaque mais "prestigiado", muitas vezes forçado, tentando esconder o sotaque de origem, afigura-se-me como uma prova da nossa tacanhice provinciana. Esta sim, parece-me bem mais uniforme e transversal a todos nós, portugueses.
Em outros países, como a Inglaterra, os _media _não "discriminam" os vários sotaques existentes no país, pelo contrário, eles convivem sem problemas. Não há essa coisa de ter que falar com sotaque uniforme pra se obter maior prestígio ou aceitação.
Quanto aos dicionários, alguns deles  são bastante discutíveis e controversos, como é o caso do Dicionário da Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, que já foi bastante criticado por descrever apenas a pronúncia a que se refere.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Outsider

JoãoF said:


> No Brasil as probabilidades são:
> 
> *cá-bé-lê-rê-ru / s?-zê-ru*
> cá-bé-léi-réi-ru / s?-zéi-ru
> Mas em Portugal é diferentes, as probabilidades são:
> 
> *c?-b?-l?i-r?i-ru  / s?-z?i-ru* *-* Lisboa, Madeira ...*
> *
> c?-b?-léi-réi-ru / s?-zéi-ru *-* Alentejo ...
> 
> c?-b?-lé-ré-r? / s?-zé-r? *-* Açores (São Miguel e Sta Maria) ...
> 
> c?-b?-lê-rê-ru / s?-zê-ru *-* Norte do país ...
> *Nota:* as ilhas de influência francesa dos Açores (São Miguel e Sta Maria), tem um sotaque afrancesado. E o acento no *"é"* que eu exemplifiquei não corresponde a nenhum som de Portugal continental (é o som de um "ê" aberto), existente apenas São Miguel e a Sta Maria. Vistos que os "Açores" foi colonizado por muitos franceses há sons que não correspondem ao português (Portugal continental e Madeira).


Os Açores não foram colonizados por franceses; tiveram foi alguma imigração _flamenga_ no início da sua existência (há muitos séculos).

Não imagino o que seja um "ê" aberto. Consegue explicá-lo a partir deste diagrama?

A sua transcrição da pronúncia do norte de Portugal parece-me incorrecta. Aí, não é "ca-be-lê-rê-ru" que se diz, mas sim "ca-be-lêi-rêi-ru". A pronúncia do ditongo "ei" é bastante próxima da brasileira, se não igual.

É no Alentejo que se diz "ca-be-lê-rê-ru".


----------



## Outsider

JoãoF said:


> Mas, as pessoas cada vez mais estão ado(p)tando por um português (pt) uniforme preferem ado(p)tar a forma *c?-b?-l?i-r?i-ru  / s?-z?i-ru* para usarem diariamente, eliminando assim muito partes da pronuncia local, sendo essa a única forma usada por alguns dicionários referentes a pronuncia em Portugal.


O problema dessa pronúncia "uniforme", para além de ser típica de uma zona relativamente limitada de Portugal, é que nunca será adoptada no Brasil. A propósito: porquê usar um símbolo abstruso para o "a" fechado (que, como vê, não consigo reproduzir com o _browser_ que tenho), quando já temos o "â"?


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Em outros países, como a Inglaterra, os _media _não "discriminam" os vários sotaques existentes no país, pelo contrário, eles convivem sem problemas.


Em outros países também há gente com ilusões de "sotaques neutros", mas felizmente a tendência é darem cada vez menos importância a essas coisas.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Em outros países também há gente com ilusões de "sotaques neutros", mas felizmente a tendência é darem cada vez menos importância a essas coisas.



Claro que sim, Outsider. Até porque, segundo o que li, na Inglaterra, esse fenómeno do "sotaque neutro" também já teve lugar. Felizmente, as pessoas devem ter percebido que o caminho não era por aí.


----------



## Outsider

Não se iluda. Já teve e ainda tem, para muita gente. E não é só na Inglaterra. A diferença é que hoje a comunicação social não é, em geral, tão fanática em relação aos sotaques como já foi.

Em Portugal, temos uma situação um pouco singular, porque é um país pequeno, e uma proporção desproporcionadamente grande da população vive em Lisboa. Por isso, é fácil esquecer o resto do país. Mas mesmo assim, desde que abriram os estúdios no Porto, tenho notado um pouco de sotaque nortenho em vários apresentadores da RTP. Eles tentam disfarçar, mas dá para perceber que são do norte. 

Aliás é uma pena, porque eu gosto de ouvir os sotaques do norte, que são tão expressivos e cheios de vida, mas acho que muitas pessoas do Porto ficam com um sotaque feio quando tentam passar por lisboetas (a não ser que tenham mesmo jeito para imitar o sotaque de Lisboa na perfeição, o que é raro).


----------



## Makumbera

Aqui no Brasil essa questão é muito extremada, normalmente a mídia ridiculariza muito o sotaque nordestino, muito mesmo.

Mas eu sinceramente também detesto esse sotaque.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera said:


> Aqui no Brasil essa questão é muito extremada, normalmente a mídia ridiculariza muito o sotaque nordestino, muito mesmo.
> 
> Mas eu sinceramente também detesto esse sotaque.


 
Não acho que a mídia "ridiculariza" o sotaque nordestino. O que ocorre é que ao retratar um personagem com tal sotaque, por exemplo, eles acabam fazendo uma caricatura, muito mais como saída humorística do que como uma ridicularização.

O problema (não só com o sotaque nordestino, mas com todos) é que muitas pessoas cultivam o bairrismo e passam a julgar um sotaque mais "bonito" do que o outro (se não engano isso já foi discutido há um tempinho em outro tópico).


----------



## Makumbera

Agora, do ponto de vista linguístico sempre existe um sotaque que possui menos características marcantes do que os demais, tais como o o de Brasília e Espírito Santo (BR) e o de Coimbra (Portugal).

Eu acho um absurdo alguns considerarem o sotaque paulistano como padrão se eles nem sequer possuem vogais nasais. O que eles usam é uma consoante velar nasal depois da vogal e não nasalizam a vogal propriamente dita. Dá a impressão que a vogal é parcialmente nasalizada, mas não é, é o som característico do ŋ (alofone velar nasal - NÃO CONFUNDIR COM O "N').


----------



## JoãoF

Outsider said:


> O problema dessa pronúncia "uniforme", para além de ser típica de uma zona relativamente limitada de Portugal, é que nunca será adoptada no Brasil. A propósito: porquê usar um símbolo abstruso para o "a" fechado (que, como vê, não consigo reproduzir com o _browser_ que tenho), quando já temos o "â"?



O â caso não saiba é o mesmo que "ã".

Exemplos:

câmara - não íamos escrever cãmara, e não íamos pôr um n (canmara) para não aumentar a palavra.
contemporâneo - não íamos escrever contemporãneo,   e não íamos pôr um n (contemporanneo) para não aumentar a palavra.

Estás regras dos acentos damos na primária!


----------



## Outsider

JoãoF said:


> O â caso não saiba é o mesmo que "ã".


Vejo que você não é português. 

Que estranho, um brasileiro (?) a promover o sotaque de Lisboa! Coisa nunca vista.


----------



## Makumbera

*JoãoF*

"â" é diferente de "ã".

o "ã" soa como o primeiro "a" da palavra "*an*ta".

o "â" soa como o "a" átono final, que também é um som fechado na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros e portugueses: "ant*a".*


----------



## Outsider

Makumbera said:


> Eu acho um absurdo alguns considerarem o sotaque paulistano como padrão se eles nem sequer possuem vogais nasais. O que eles usam é uma consoante velar nasal depois da vogal e não nasalizam a vogal propriamente dita. Dá a impressão que a vogal é parcialmente nasalizada, mas não é, é o som característico do ? (alofone velar nasal - NÃO CONFUNDIR COM O "N').


Então é isso que dá aquela impressão de estarem a dizer "fazeindo", "sabeindo"?


----------



## JoãoF

Outsider said:


> Não se iluda. Já teve e ainda tem, para muita gente. E não é só na Inglaterra. A diferença é que hoje a comunicação social não é, em geral, tão fanática em relação aos sotaques como já foi.
> 
> Em Portugal, temos uma situação um pouco singular, porque é um país pequeno, e uma proporção desproporcionadamente grande da população vive em Lisboa. Por isso, é fácil esquecer o resto do país. Mas mesmo assim, desde que abriram os estúdios no Porto, tenho notado um pouco de sotaque nortenho em vários apresentadores da RTP. Eles tentam disfarçar, mas dá para perceber que são do norte.
> 
> Aliás é uma pena, porque eu gosto de ouvir os sotaques do norte, que são tão expressivos e cheios de vida, mas acho que muitas pessoas do Porto ficam com um sotaque feio quando tentam passar por lisboetas (a não ser que tenham mesmo jeito para imitar o sotaque de Lisboa na perfeição, o que é raro).




Na Madeira e nos Açores, temos a sorte de ter um canal regional, e ouvimos as notícias com o nosso sotaque, embora já muitos apresentadores tentem usar o sotaque de Lisboa, a maior parte deles use um sotaque regional.


----------



## Makumbera

Outsider said:


> Vejo que você não é português.
> 
> Que estranho, um brasileiro (?) a promover o sotaque de Lisboa! Coisa nunca vista.



E além de tudo ele também não é paulistano, hehe.

O paulistano também não nasaliza o primeiro "a" em "câmara". Esse "a" é falado pelos paulistanos com o mesmo som do "u" da palavra inglesa "bubble".



Outsider said:


> Então é isso que dá aquela impressão de estarem a dizer "fazeindo", "sabeindo"?



Sim! Porque o ŋ (alofone velar nasal) tem um som MUITO próximo ao *"Ĩ".*


----------



## JoãoF

*Cada terra com o seu uso cada roca com o seu fuso"

E assim é o português, cada localidade tem as suas tradições, o seu regionalismo o seu costume a sua cultura, entre outras coisas mais!!*


----------



## JoãoF

Makumbera said:


> *JoãoF*
> 
> "â" é diferente de "ã".
> 
> o "ã" soa como o primeiro "a" da palavra "*an*ta".
> 
> o "â" soa como o "a" átono final, que também é um som fechado na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros e portugueses: "ant*a".*



No seu caso não é necessário levar acento, porque câmara sem acento (camara) lê-se igual a ant*a*. E o acento serve para não se ler como uma consoante final, e se lêssemos cámara, pode ter a certeza que escrevíamos cámara, e como lemos cãmara escreve-se câmara, porque o til nunca fica no início da palavra.


----------



## Outsider

Peço desculpa, *JoãoF*, eu não devia ter pressuposto que você era brasileiro. Permita-me que explique a razão da minha confusão:

Ao contrário do que os seus professores da primária lhe deram a entender, a maioria dos portugueses não pronuncia "â" e "ã" sempre da mesma maneira. O "â" só se pronuncia como "ã" quando vem antes de _m_ ou _n_, no final de uma sílaba:

_Atlântico, âmbar, cântico_ [ã]

Mas se vier antes de vogal, pronuncia-se como no último "a" de "ant*a*", isto é, sem nasalização.

_câmara, britânico, ânimo_ [â]

Talvez não seja assim na Madeira. Sei que muitos brasileiros nasalizam o "a" em ambos os casos, mas nunca tinha notado que alguém o fizesse em Portugal. Daí eu ter pressuposto que fosse brasileiro. Mais uma vez, retiro o que disse e apresento as minhas desculpas.


----------



## JoãoF

Outsider said:


> Só mais uma nota, caro *JoãoF*:
> 
> 
> *E se você reparar no que falei atrás eu não quero eliminar as pronuncias locais, eu disse é que as pessoas cada vez mais tentam falar uniformemente, mas acho que os sotaques devem se preservar, mas não é uma tendência a(c)tual! *


----------



## jazyk

> , mas acho que os sotaques devem se preservar, mas não é uma tendência *a(c)tual*!


Anda freqüentando o Ciberdúvidas?


----------



## JoãoF

jazyk said:


> Anda freqüentando o Ciberdúvidas?



Não consultei nada, e para já não conheço nenhum Ciberdúvidas, também nunca tive necessidade, *porquê?? *


----------



## JoãoF

jazyk said:


> Anda freqüentando o Ciberdúvidas?



Se você refere a forma de eu escrever a(c)tual, é porque o minha norma  de escrita ainda usa consoantes mudas, mas em qualquer palavra que eu não leia a consoante muda eu meto entre parênteses, sei que no Brasil não usam mesmo as consoantes mudas, mas como aqui usa-se coloco entre parênteses. Mas há palavras como rece(p)ção que eu escrevo entre parenteses e no Brasil usa-se a consoante muda, mas eu detesto escrever coisas que não leio, e para não pensarem que escrevo errado por não saber escrever, escrevo assim a minha maneira, e todos percebem!!


----------



## olivinha

No Brasil, a “p” de recepção não é muda.
O


----------



## jazyk

> Não consultei nada, e para já não conheço nenhum Ciberdúvidas, também nunca tive necessidade, porquê??


Que bom que nunca teve necessidade. Eu tenho dúvidas todos os dias.


----------



## Outsider

O Ciberdúvidas. Um sítio útil.


----------



## olivinha

JoãoF said:


> Mas *a* palavras como rece(p)ção que eu escrevo entre parenteses e no Brasil usa-se a consoante muda, mas eu detesto escrever coisas que não leio, e para não pensarem que escrevo errado por não saber escrever, escrevo assim a minha maneira, e todos percebem!!


 
Então, deveria ter escrito “mas (h)á palavras...”
O


----------



## bleuboia

Então em Lisboa, pronunciaria-se 
"falei" "sei" "brasileiro" "manteiga" "respeito"
como
"falai" "sei" "brazilairu" "mantaiga" "heshpaitu" ???


----------



## Outsider

"Falâi" "sâi" "brazilâiru" "mantâiga" "reshpâitu". Não é igual ao ditongo "ai" de "pai" (embora possa dar essa ideia à primeira vista); a primeira vogal é mais fechada. Para ficar com uma ideia, pode ouvir televisão ou rádio de Portugal na internet. Quase todos os locutores têm o sotaque de Lisboa. Ou então ouvir fado. Esta pronúncia (até um pouco exagerada) é muito caraterística do fado.


----------



## Nino83

O equivalente em IPA seria ɜi̯  em _prim*ei*ra_ e ɜ̃i̯ em _b*em*_. A primeira vogal é muito similar àquela da palavra _bird_ no acento do sul da Inglaterra.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Na boa,
há muita neutralização de* ei/e*:

No Nordeste, pronunciamos:


*sexta  *como _sêçta, sêxta_ ou _sêixta_
*beijo *como _bêjo _ou _bêijo_
*caranguejo *como _caranguêjo _ou _caranguêijo_
*gueixa *como _guêxa _ou _guêixa_
*faixa *como _faxa _ou _faixa_
*paquerar *como _paquerar _ou _paqueirar_
*queira *como _quêra _ou _queira_

Favor comparar com a pronúncia de_ vejo/caranguejo/sexta-feira_ em Lisboa:
_vâjo/vâ*i*jo
carangâjo/carangâ*i*jo
sâ*i*xta- fâira _


----------

